# Repair manual for my EOS



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2019)

I checked with the major sellers (AZ, O'r, and DAP) for after-market repair manuals, and no one has an EOS specific manual...does anyone have a link for a .pdf download or other source? I could buy a manual for a different car that has the same motor, but would rather have something that covers my model.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

Following....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2019)

*Solved my repair manual problem*

OK, I bought a Haynes 2006-2011 Jetta, Rabbit, GTI & Golf manual from the Zone. Then I subscribed to AllData diy.com. I just finished downloading and printing to PDF what I think I might need to supplement the Haynes Manual, unique to the Eos, and burned a disk in case I need the information after my subscription expires.

Now I'm all set, but "up"set to discover the engine and transmission is meant to be removed from the bottom. As I do not have a lift for the car, and hesitate to remove the steering gear, I anticipate disassembling the engine as far as possible in the car, then trying to separate the engine and transmission and lift the block out. It is interesting that the factory manual from AllData describes guide pins that are used to pull the radiator support and all it's components, including headlights, forward to a service position, as this will give me more room to work. Ebay has the pins.

As I have a number of important projects underway, this rebuild will take a back burner for a while, but I will be back and posting when there is something to say.

Since I am 74, and don't fully expect to live to 148, acquiring a red convertible cannot be called a mid-life crisis, so I will be satisfied with calling it a "second childhood" !


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Just take the front of car off. Unbolt sub frame mounts and axles. Wheel motor trans and axles out as 1 whole unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2019)

*Thanks*



jszucs said:


> Just take the front of car off. Unbolt sub frame mounts and axles. Wheel motor trans and axles out as 1 whole unit.


Thank you, I knew there must be a way.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2019)

*How I did remove my engine / transmission.*

I put the car on jack stands, and pulled the bumper and everything off the front, as you suggested. I supported the engine with a crossbeam (fender to fender) and a couple of chains, then removed everything I could from the engine. I tied the AC components to the side (hope I didn't make any leaks). I was unable to remove the exhaust manifold bolts, but did disconnect the down tube from the turbocharger. I found I have an immobilizer, so rather than cut the tamper proof bolts off, I just disconnected every connector of the wiring harness from the engine. I unbolted the motor mounts and the axles from the transmission, and then lowered the entire car so the engine was resting on a wheeled platform I made. With the weight off the chains, I removed them, raised the car back up, and then maneuvered the engine and tranny out on casters. All is disassembled, I found no trash in the oil pan, and minimal side play in the pistons, so I'm leaving the bottom end alone. There are 8 mashed intake valves, and a leaky rear main seal. The head is at the machine shop with eight nearly 50 dollar apiece valves, and a 2 week wait.

http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/moestevens1/library/


----------



## IT-Gnome (May 13, 2018)

I used Erwin Online for my factory service manual.

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

A 1-day subscription is $35 and 3-day subscription is $60 with printing rights. I downloaded every available PDF for the EOS including tech bulletins complete with electrical schematics - 50+ documents and 260MB+


----------

